# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard Pc Hs N°2

## Lorendelill

Salut les Canards,

Voilà, impossible de remettre la main sur mon Canard Pc Hs N°2 qui traitait de la réparation, ect.... Je suis tout désappointé !

Je voulais donc savoir si il y aura de nouveau, un de ces quatre, un nouveau hs remis à jour qui traitera du même sujet ?

Merki

----------

